# Hedgehogs & Small Animal Treats & Chews... Allowed?



## PintoPrincess2 (Apr 5, 2011)

I was looking through the small animal section of the online pet store I use and came across all of these treats and wood chews for small animals; and that's exactly what they say " Safe for small animals to chew" Now I know hedgehogs aren't quite in that ALL small animal category when it comes to alot of things so I thought I would get some opinions before I purchase anything. A lot of the snacks say they are for ferrets; they have fruit, veggie, and different flavors. I also wasnt sure if their teeth can handle chewing like that.... i know some animals require a chewy or their teeth will become overgrown. I dont want to give them something I shouldn't but I dont want them to miss out if they can have them.  Spoiled, Spoiled, Spoiled! .... hehehe


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Hedgies have very different teeth than other small animals, and don't need to chew like other animals do. Once their teeth break or wear down, that's it, they don't grow back. Best not to give these treats to a hedgie.


----------



## PintoPrincess2 (Apr 5, 2011)

I kinda thought there would be a reason I havent heard anybody talk about them. I had heard however to be careful what you let them put in their mouth/body.... some of the things are guys try to annoint on is just yucky! ( WE STOP ASAP). Do you know anything about the snacks/bites? I've heard a few people mention givig their hedgies ferret snacks but Im not sure if there is a special kind they should have. Thanks for the chewy info though!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I think some of those small animals snacks have things like raisins and dried fruits, which aren't good for hedgies. 

The best "snacks" you can offer are items listed as safe treats: mealworms, crickets, waxworms (very fatty but a couple are ok,) safe fruits and vegetables, baby food, cooked chicken or beef, etc.


----------



## PintoPrincess2 (Apr 5, 2011)

The best "snacks" you can offer are items listed as safe treats: mealworms, crickets, waxworms (very fatty but a couple are ok,) safe fruits and vegetables, baby food, cooked chicken or beef, etc. [/quote]

We've been working on finding fruits and veggies that they like! We have 3 and if course the all like different things! Thanks!But I didt think of baby food; hmmm thats different


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

There was a thread last week about baby food and the toddler chicken "meat sticks" that Gerber makes - check out the baby section and they are there. 

My pog LOVES the meat sticks - once you open the jar you have to use them up within two or three days so I bought zip lock snack bags and I individually freeze the sticks. Each morning I remove one from the freezer and by the time I cut it up for at night it is defrosted. She does not get a whole meat stick - i just give her about 3/4 of the meat stick with her kibbles. Naturally the chicken stick is gone!!  

Baby food is perfect for pogs IF they like it. Tiggy does not.  I have spent a lot of money on baby food to try and find something she likes and only end up eating it myself!!!! 

Any treat for rodents like hamsters, gerbils etc. are not for hedgehogs - their teeth are entirely different. I know because my daughter's gerbil bit me and the marks are entirely different than Tiggy's. That gerbil would chew on ANYTHING......... I mean ANYTHING - their teeth are always growing.... not so with hedgehogs.

KathyTNY


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Have you tried crickets? I gut-load mine and freeze them, then just take out 6 or so to thaw for later in the day. I hide them in his cage just before I go to bed.

There are some cat treats that aren't very nutricious but as a treat, they're okay. Look for small pouches of foods similar to Whiskas (I wouldn't feed Whiskas if the planet ran out of every other kind of catfood)...they're similar and size, shape, are crunchy on the outside and soft in the middle. Just watch the fat content! but for a treat, it's okay. Snarf won't eat them. They are also healthy catfood cube treats of nothing but dried beef/chicken liver (or little tiny dried hearts :shock: )...Snarf annointed like crazy and forever but did eat them and is always very excited to see them. The contents say: dried beef liver. etc. Just be prepared: one bag was filled with teeny chicken hearts. Very strange sight,


----------



## PintoPrincess2 (Apr 5, 2011)

Snarf annointed like crazy and forever but did eat them and is always very excited to see them. The contents say: dried beef liver. etc. Just be prepared: one bag was filled with teeny chicken hearts. Very strange sight,[/quote]

I'll have ti give these ideas a try! I am working on the cricket thing; I haven't been into town lately but next time I'm there I was planning on picking some up. I should buy the live ones and freeze them? I've never bough crickets before.... all I know about them is I have to get them at the pet store!  My little ones are big annointers... everything new they contently spread all over themselves! I am going to try the the cube treat and baby food/meat stick idea too. Can you give them cooked/plain pork? I know pork has more bacteria then most meats but wasnt sure if it made a difference once it was cooked. I want them to have variety... I can imaigine if I was only offered the same food everyday it would get pretty dull! We even spice it up for our dog and allow him wet food twice a week ( not good for thier teeth all the time). Thanks for the ideas! They're appreciated! I so wish I could meet Snarf! Dont even know him and I love him! lol...


----------

